# Log in Lower Boulder Creek - the one above Boulder



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

There's a log maybe 1/4 mile or so above the Elephant Buttress as of this evening. The extra 200 cfs coming tomorrow could move it. It's just below a relatively distinct rapid tha finishes with an overhanging tree on the left bank (I know).

It can be seen from the road on the drive up. It's easy to get by on river right, but for a swimmer or out of control boater it could be a serious hazard.


----------



## gregmcrae (Jun 14, 2004)

Is this log still in play? Does it have a new known location?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah, it was still there last night. There was a smaller one on river right just a bit above it too. It's no problem getting by on the right as long as you're in your boat and in control. You heading up there tonight Greg?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

As of yesterday evening this thing moved. I'm fairly certain (75%) that it moved downstream about 200 yards into a little rapid with a kind of uniform hole above some mank that most people run the left side of. It (or another large log) is along the right bank just barely showing above the waterline completely parallel to the streamflow. It looks to be out of play at the moment, but keep your eyes open. It's the type of log that could move again and lodge somewhere dangerous. 

Boulder Creek is fun right now and hardly anyone is on it. Yesterday it was fast, holes to the chest, and topless women. Enjoy.


----------



## gregmcrae (Jun 14, 2004)

Kevin, I can go tonight. Can you?
Greg


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

*Another log below Blue Bridge put-in*

As of last night there was a large log below the blue bridge put-in but before the larger rapid that comes around a left corner. The thing looked to be river-wide but maybe there's a sneak around the right corner. If your eyes are peeled you can see it from the road. We ended taking a little side channel on the left around it. The side channel is available as soon as you can spot the wood from river level. The side channel felt almost as sketchy as running past the wood in the main channel, but it went.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Rowed Boulder Creek tonight in Cats @ 1100, mouth of Canyon to 30th.
No logs or bad strainers, but LOTS of LOW branches!

Defininitely Helmets AND Glasses OR Goggles!!!

Only bridge that was close was pedestrian bridge at about 19th.
Tree limbs force a run too far left and offline run thru wave train, gets close to bridge. Bridge on right channel at Broadway looks bad on approach but the left side (of right channel) drops off BEFORE you go under bridge.

Going to run again Sunday late afternoon. What a HOOT!!!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Rich, was that you with a red cat on a trailer? passed you on shuttle. Glad you finally got on it. some pruning has occurred, but more is needed. Did you put in above the course? Yesterday is the biggest I've run it. Widowmaker almost got my superstar. I cleared the hole, but was on the treadmill for longer than I cared for. This was the only spot I wished I had taken a bigger boat.

Every other boat I saw was a creeker. You guys are missing out on the best surfing BC ever dishes out. The best waves I caught yesterday were ones that usually suck: Arapahoe, above the hotel bridge, and above 30th. 6th st wave is good and the holes below the hotel and the high school looked beefy; my shoulder keeps me out of those two, but they looked really good.

The branches are extra bad, both from the creek coming up, and all the rain holding them down.

Keep an eye out for an upcoming post about gauge info on this creek, as they are a little out of whack.

Let me know what time; we might meet you.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

What's the line in Elephant Buttress past the tree at this level? Bushwhack the middle or one of the small side channels?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Dave, yeah that was us, Wayne had a red cat and I had my blue hyside cat. And agree the gauges seem off. When we shuttled before run water was higher at 30th St than when we took off, but the gauge said it was rising, not dropping. 


And your right about the surfing, below 6th to 30th there were many "all day waves". Hope to get out again today but having trouble rallying the troops.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Between Saturday evening and Sunday evening someone cut the problem tree limbs at the pedestrian bridge near 19th St. THANKS!




Rich said:


> Rowed Boulder Creek tonight in Cats @ 1100, mouth of Canyon to 30th.
> No logs or bad strainers, but LOTS of LOW branches!
> 
> Defininitely Helmets AND Glasses OR Goggles!!!
> ...


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

There are still some hangers near the high school and a couple more below Folsom. Whoever is doing this needs to step up their game.


----------

